# 4 star dry with a 4 star can or 5 star dry only?



## suebisaga (Sep 23, 2012)

Would you rather feed a 4 star dry kibble with a 4 star can food mixed or spend that $$ or a bit more $$ on a 5 star kibble alone?
With the kibble I would change proteins and the can food would be different (makers and proteins) 4 star brands.
There are a few 4 star grain frees foods in my price range but most have grain. I think the grain frees are more potato/sweet potato then meat meal.
Just wondering what other thought. I am feeding a large pack of 8 dogs. Money is very tight right now.
This I hope isn't forever just for a while. Placing in other homes is not a option and I am not aware of any allergies or issue other then one has arthritis but is on a raw diet.

Thanks so much for any help,
sue


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

These days, with all the recalls, I look for a company that I trust, then ingredients. I'm picky so most of my choices are probably five star. If you want to feed canned and kibble, just pick some. Feed them, rotate, whatever. If you know the ingredients are good and the company is trustworthy, you're good to go.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Don't get hung up on "4 star" or "5 star". Those websites (dogfoodadvisor for example) are great tools to give to new dog owners, or if you're wanting to look up different foods, and read reviews, but they shouldn't be taken to heart. There are a lot of "3 star" foods that I'd feed over their "5 star" foods. The guy that runs the site is a human dentist and really has no credentials in regards to dog nutrition. He simply puts the highest protein foods at the top of the list, and the lowest at the bottom (in general). He doesn't take into account where the food is being manufactured, the reputability of the company, where the ingredients are sourced, etc. Granted, most of the 1 star and 2 star foods I certainly wouldn't feed. But there are a LOT of things that he doesn't take into account when rating.

If you don't need/want to feed canned food, don't.  I would just find a good/decent kibble your dogs can thrive on and enjoy. I prefer to add canned food to at least one meal, just because I think it's good for them to get the added moisture, and canned food also typically has more meat and less carbs. But if you're low on money, it'd probably be easier to have your kibble as a base and maybe add some chicken breast, etc, it's probably cheaper in the long run. When I buy canned foods, I'm just paying for the convenience.


----------



## suebisaga (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks. As most people know diamond foods are the less expensive. But then there's the whole diamond reputation thing.
So feeding say Kirkland chicken/lamb and rice dry and harmony farms/4-health line canned food would be workable price wise but then there's the diamond bad thing.
There's also Natures Domain Turkey sweet potato and Salmon sweet potato for grain free (this is also the same as Tractor supplies company 4-Health lines. The price difference is quit a bit. When you look at say Fromm gold adult cheapest I can find a bag for is $37.99 for 33lbs. Kirkland is $23 for 40lbs. Natures Domain is $32-$36 for 30lbs. grain free. Even Canidae is made by diamond and even though is looks to compare in quality to the Fromm gold adult the price is different by say $8-$10 a bag. I understand this isn't a huge amount if your feeding a bag a month but I feed a bag every 10 days or so. I am just trying to do the best I can for the dogs with the money I have available. Yes, they mean a lot to me and I would love to be able to feed the best of the best but right now I just can't. I have two human kids and a husband and myself to feed and house. Again I'm not feeding o'roy or even a grocery store food. I/we have given up most everything to keep everyone together. No cable,no internet, no cell phone, no eating out ever. I know of diamond reputation. Just need to decide if I can live with it or not.

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd rather feed a food that my dog does well on and follows the same ideals that I believe a dog food should have. I don't get all hung up on the high protein, grain free thing, as I don't think it is appropriate for all dogs, or any dog that isn't working or has a very high metabolism. Right now I'm feeding a "4 star' food, but in my eyes it's a perfect 10! It's the food my dog has done the best on in all of the foods I have found in the last 4 years. I do supplement with a bit of raw and some canned food. But that's just because I like some variety and my dog isn't a huge eater, so I want to keep his interest in food as much as possible.


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, I am with Jacksons Mom, I don't get hung up on the 4or5 star thing. It would seem that each one of these sites ranks on what the believe is important based on maybe research (sometimes), other articles, belief systems etc. A company you can trust is important, and good ingredients (but that's relative too  ) I would feed a good kibble, and maybe make mine own topper if you're a doggie chef


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

For the OP: have you looked into Fromm, their Gold or Classic lines?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Let me start by saying that I am a raw feeder. Ok having said that, I would focus more on canned food than kibble. The lack of moisture in kibble makes it hard on a dog's kidneys. By adding a canned food to kibble you can add in extra moisture and meat based protein. the 4Health canned is a decent canned food at a great price. You could also add any leftover meat or eggs from your own meals to increase moisture and protein content.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree with the reviews being based on ingredients alone, and there are other important factors to consider as well. You have eight dogs. I feed my boys Fromm, if I had eight dogs to feed, I'm not sure they would get fromm, depending on my budget.  You can only do the best you can do, I wouldn't stress. If you can only do kibble-that's fine I think. Sometimes you can add water, occasionally maybe some wet dog food.

I notice, most foods that I pick out as favorites tend to be in the 4 star line by the way, now days, with all the recalls and trying to learn about the companies behind the foods, I am finding that there are several lower ranked foods I also like.


----------



## suebisaga (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, I looked into Fromm and am feeding the adult gold now but it's still cost more then I can really afford $38 for 33lbs. it last maybe 7-8 days and all my dogs run on the thinner side no chunky monkeys here. I add water and can food to there dry kibble at least one meal sometimes both meals (I always add warm water not always can).
1 can can be split into 8 slices if it's loaf style. So 1 or 2 cans a day. I found harmony farms can food at big lots for $.75 a can it looks like a good can food.
I also have bought 4-health can and some times chicken soup for a $1.00 a can.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

ybur said:


> I think lack of moisture is easily remedied. Add water to the kibble.


That would add moisture but the meat/protein content is still usually considerably lower in kibble than canned. 

If I were you op, just find a kibble that your dog likes and supplement with different canned foods. That's just what I would do. There's no right or wrong way. Just provide the best you can with the budget you have!


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

i would do canned if I had to go back - it's less processed. Canned will always beat kibble in my book. I would feed a 4 star can over a 5 star kibble. But, it can be more expensive.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

suebisaga said:


> Yes, I looked into Fromm and am feeding the adult gold now but it's still cost more then I can really afford $38 for 33lbs. it last maybe 7-8 days and all my dogs run on the thinner side no chunky monkeys here. I add water and can food to there dry kibble at least one meal sometimes both meals (I always add warm water not always can).
> 1 can can be split into 8 slices if it's loaf style. So 1 or 2 cans a day. I found harmony farms can food at big lots for $.75 a can it looks like a good can food.
> I also have bought 4-health can and some times chicken soup for a $1.00 a can.


I don't mean to be rude but that's a little more than a buck a pound....you won't find anything with decent quality for less per pound. Good luck.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

May I ask what you are feeding? level of carbohydrate has a great deal to do with rotting teeth. WHen my cats ate canned food diet, before raw, I fed only low carb canned and it wasn't an issue at all. I also used petzlife spray for cleaning. here are a few links:

Dry Dog Food and the Myth of Cleaner Teeth

http://www.catdr.com/PDF/Dental-Disease.pdf

Is Canned or Dry Food Better For Your Pet? | PetMeds Blog

Benefits of Dog Food | Canned Dog Food vs Dry Dog Food | The Honest Kitchen

Canned or Kibble - Deciding Which Pet Food Is Best for Your Pet


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

ybur said:


> May I ask where you heard that canned is less processed? Most dogs I have seen on a purely canned diet have constant loose stool and HORRIBLE teeth.
> I just switched my cat to an all wet diet and his breath has become almost unbearable-- he wasn't like that on kibble (although with cats canned is a necessity because they don't drink an appropriate amount of water).


I didn't hear it was less processed, I know it it is. Kibble is a hodge-podge of ingredients mixed together,extruded and baked into a kibble form then sprayed with fats and vitamins. GOOD canned food, not beneful, is real meat, veggies and grains/potatoes. Then put into a can and cooked.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

they aren't anecdotal. they are completely correct when on low-grade canned. I can't speak for low quality, as I have not fed it - but a hig quality canned diet did wonders for my cats.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I would get a mid grade quality food, even if it has to be a diamond product and add water to it. Canned is spendy, you're paying for 70% water.Then to supplement, i would add leftover tablescraps. 

Plenty of dogs live on tablescraps and ol'roy or just ol'roy and their humans can afford more.

You're doing ok, hang in there!


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

Tough love. he won't starve himself. Try out a high quality fish - stinkier the better.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I would get a mid grade quality food, even if it has to be a diamond product and add water to it. Canned is spendy, you're paying for 70% water.Then to supplement, i would add leftover tablescraps.
> 
> Plenty of dogs live on tablescraps and ol'roy or just ol'roy and their humans can afford more.
> 
> You're doing ok, hang in there!


I always love when someone is going to pay 100 to get their hair done, or carries a COACH purse and yet they tell me they can't afford to pay high quality kibble. Priorities.


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

suebisaga- I would recommend a brand called 4Health, it is a 4 star food according to dogfoodadvisor.com it is a 4 star kibble. It is made specifically for Tractor Supply Co. Customers who use it all really seem to like it. It is about $30 for a 30 pound bag and they have decent ingredients.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

kathylcsw said:


> The lack of moisture in kibble makes it hard on a dog's kidneys. .


On what grounds do you make this assertion?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

What about Fromm Classics? One "step below" the Gold line, but still top notch food.

MrChewy has it for $36 for 33lbs.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

If I had to watch what I spent on my animals, I'd probably feed Fromm Classics, or Natura Healthwise, or Merrick Whole Earth Farms, Simply Nourish to name a few. I don't know if I'd still feed canned, but if not I would at least try to add some fresh food to the kibble. For my cat, I'd probably use Fancy Feast gourmet (some are grain free)...you can get it for .50 or less a can and there are usually coupons floating around. I'm not sure what kibble I'd feed for my cat, but Simply Nourish is reasonably priced and a bag of kibble for a cat seems to last awhile.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> If I had to watch what I spent on my animals, I'd probably feed Fromm Classics, or Natura Healthwise, or Merrick Whole Earth Farms, Simply Nourish to name a few. I don't know if I'd still feed canned, but if not I would at least try to add some fresh food to the kibble. For my cat, I'd probably use Fancy Feast gourmet (some are grain free)...you can get it for .50 or less a can and there are usually coupons floating around. I'm not sure what kibble I'd feed for my cat, but Simply Nourish is reasonably priced and a bag of kibble for a cat seems to last awhile.


Just curious, but why would you feed Fancy Feast? Sure, its cheap, but it's pretty low quality. It's filled with what and soy and even has byproducts.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I feed kibble and wet it down before feeding it, to add moisture back. From what I've read, the main problem with kibble is its lack of moisture, which dehydrates a dog's body as it tries to rehydrate it. Wetting it down before feeding helps to alleviate this problem.

Canned is expensive! I was looking at high quality canned the other day, and it was $2.99/can. According to the feeding guidelines, my little 12.5 lb. westie mix would need as much as 2/3 of a can per day - yikes!


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I wanted to chime in with the canned I am using. It is PetValu's Performatrin brand. The adult chicken and rice is amazing and smells like chicken soup lol It is 1.69 a can, very reasonable. I buy it by the case.

Chicken, Chicken Broth, Chicken Liver, Oceanfish, Dried Egg Product, Whole Rice, Flaxseed, Guar Gum, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Carrageenan, Dried Kelp, Garlic Powder, Rosemary, Chickory Root Extract, Parsley, Iron Proteinate (a source of chelated iron), Sage, Fennel Seed, Thyme, Zinc Proteinate ( a source od chelated zinc), Yucca Schidegera Extract, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Cobalt Proteinate ( a source of chelated cobalt), Copper Proteinate (a source of chelated copper), Manganese Proteinate ( a source of chelated manganese), Riboflavin Supplement, Sodium Selenite, Thiamin Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Biotin, Vitamin D3 Supplement.


----------

